# Internal affair



## MPD119 (May 25, 2006)

I received my first citizen complaint back in June. My Chief never got back to me the result or progress of the I.A. Aren't they required to update me with the progress every now and then?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

What do your department directives say about it?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I would grab one of your union representatives and have them ask your administration what the status is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Totally up your department policies & procedures and/or your collective bargaining agreement. Your union reps should be knowledgeable about both.

By the way, don’t sweat it, if you’re a working cop then you’re going to get tabbed once in awhile.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Roy Fehler said:


> Totally up your department policies & procedures and/or your collective bargaining agreement. Your union reps should be knowledgeable about both.
> 
> By the way, don’t sweat it, if you’re a working cop then you’re doing to get tabbed once in awhile.


Yes, and now POST gets notified about every single one. Thank you Mr. Chauvin.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

My experience with IA is inept corruption. I swear they get put there because they just "can't" anywhere else.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Under the OLD regime, EVERYTHING was investigated, even the "He was RUDE to me!" and it was extremely rare anyone ever heard anything. Under the current regime, (the dictatorship has been replaced by competence) frivolous complaints are glanced at and if possible, taken care of then and there. Rudeness if most often frivolous, as we all know.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

MPD119 said:


> I received my first citizen complaint back in June. My Chief never got back to me the result or progress of the I.A. Aren't they required to update me with the progress every now and then?


Did they tell you why they were opening and IA?


----------

